# What's the point?



## TTLWHKR (Jan 8, 2006)

Has it ever been in the blue?

They could easily chop blue and green off, and we'd never notice. I don't think it's a warning device, any more than it is to impose terror onto the citizens. 
I'm not buying it...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 8, 2006)

The DHS created that to give Americans a false sense of sescurity and to provide Federal, State, and Local law enforcement with job security...coupled with the USA Patriot Act it allows the government to arrest you and search your property without cause and a warrant...basically it allows the Constitution to be shredded just a little bit without any consequences.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 8, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> The DHS created that to give Americans a false sense of sescurity and to provide Federal, State, and Local law enforcement with job security...coupled with the USA Patriot Act it allows the government to arrest you and search your property without cause and a warrant...basically it allows the Constitution to be shredded just a little bit without any consequences.


 
You got all of that out of an security advisory chart??

I can not remember it ever being blue or green but then again I do not monitor it all the time either.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 8, 2006)

I am one who thinks that the government thinks more than it should...and to my knowledge it has never been nelow yellow.


----------



## Jon (Jan 8, 2006)

It has never been below Yellow.

and it has been about 2 years since it last went "Full" to Orange.

It is a joke.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 8, 2006)

wir sind alle minions der Leitung jetzt unter n.i.m.s., wir sollten nicht Berechtigung fragen, wir sollten die Richtlinien der Buschjugend befolgen

~SS~


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 8, 2006)

OK I seriously think we were just invaded by the SS of Nazi Germany...that or the national language changed while I was out running calls all over the county!:unsure:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 8, 2006)

coloradoemt said:
			
		

> You got all of that out of an security advisory chart??
> 
> I can not remember it ever being blue or green but then again I do not monitor it all the time either.



It hasn't been blue or green since it was created post-9/11.  Maybe one day we'll be lucky enough to see it go to blue... or green... on a national level not just local.

About the constitution (someone else's post, not your's colorado)...  having been extremely close to the events of 9/11, and knowing a little bit about the constitution, I vote in favor of MY security.  I don't mind giving up a little bit of my privacy in exchange - especially since I have nothing to hide.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 8, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> It has never been below Yellow.
> 
> and it has been about 2 years since it last went "Full" to Orange.
> 
> It is a joke.



Not in NY, it has been raised locally several times.


----------



## SWVAEMT (Jan 8, 2006)

Ah, the Terrormeter. Brought to you by the US Dept of Fearmongering. 




			
				rescuecpt said:
			
		

> About the constitution (someone else's post, not your's colorado)...  having been extremely close to the events of 9/11, and knowing a little bit about the constitution, I vote in favor of MY security.  I don't mind giving up a little bit of my privacy in exchange - especially since I have nothing to hide.




"First they came for the Communists, but I was not a Communist, so I did not speak out. Then they came for the Socialists and the trade unionists, but I was neither, so I did not speak out. Then they came for the Jews, but I was not a Jew, so I did not speak out. And when they came for me, there was no one left to speak out for me." – Martin Niemoeller (1892-1984)




One Nation, Under Surveilance..............................


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 8, 2006)

But nationally it is a joke, and in recent reports, Bush has admitted to giving himself a literal power boost, think about it, Operation Iraqu Freedom, he over rode the power of congress to wage a war without congress declaring war, and so far we havnet found any sufficient evidence that Saddam had any real nukes over there. And even more recently the illegal spying of citizens private phone calls and emails that are directed out of the country. I have a friend in Europe and I have no doubt that Bush has seen my emails, all of them harmless but its the fact that I would rather keep my private life private and not obliterated by some Texan yahoo that cant even speak coherent English.

And Bush knows more than hes talking and he knows he is losing popularity quickly, he can kiss his political career good-bye when he leaves office. And the sad part is that Clinton left us in very good shape nationally with a budget surplus that could have gone to programs such as FEMA and National Healthcare. Instead Bush blew it all within the first year he was in office and many Americans including myself dont know where that money went, but we know we are in bad shape financially, moraly, and physically.

I will dance with glee when I see bush walk out his back door.

-CP


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 8, 2006)

And Im adding that with the Republican party itself not in favor of the majority of Americans I am willing to bet that our next President will either be Democrat or Independent.

-CP


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm a member of the Democratic Party... I voted for Kerry. Don't blame me.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 9, 2006)

I voted foe the other guy...not kerry, but the other one...but obviously it didnt help our country


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 9, 2006)

Shoot this has got me thinking - if you were elected President - how would you attempt to fix things to make our country better?

I myself would-
Quit giving the rich and famous tax breaks they already have more money than sense anyways, they should pay their fair share.

Re-structure our nations healthcare system especially the pre-hospital healthcare sector by asking the NAEMT and NREMT to come up with a national scope of practice that would be implemented and raise the education requirements to that similar to Canada's. Where we would have 4 levels of pre-hospital care providers and each level will have its own education requirements for certification and licensure. Starting with the 1st Responders. All requirements will be nationwide, no longer will states have their own level of provider but each state will use its own education systems to train and educate the providers. This will help in a national certification system in which if there is ever another national crisis such as Katrina, medics and EMTs will not have to wait for the states OK to come while in-state Medics and EMTs are exhausting themselves and people lay waiting for help.

Re-vamp our national educational system - each state will have to meet a higher national standard but each state will utilize their own system and schools in educating students. IE- a national highschool graduation requirement.
What I think should be a required for highschool graduation-
1. Annual standardized testing from K-12. Each student must make an 80% or higher to be able to move to the next grade. This is not competitive testing this is testing to make sure each student has met a set standard.

2. Each pre-schooler should be prepared for school through enrichment programs that teach them their basic numbers 1-100 and their ABCs, and write their full names. Kindergarten will be used to build on that foundation such as learning to read and simple math concepts. And each kindergartener should be able to follow simple directions such as sit down and pay attention.

3. Special needs students in each county need to go to a county special needs school where they are given special attention and motivation to learn. They will be on a slightly diferent curriculum than mainstream students. They will be given a Alternative High School Diploma upon program completion.

4. Each highschool needs to offer AP courses for advanced students such as AP English, AP Math, AP Foreign language, AP History, and AP Government. These AP courses will be counted towards their HS graduation as well as their freshman year of college.

5. HS requirements-
Graduation credits will be taken from the 8th grade and higher.
8th grade year- 
2 semesters of basic algebra
2 semesters of English (I & II)
2 semesters of Physical education where CPR is taught and students are certified and they must pass a physical fitness test in order to pass each semester
2 semesters of world history (I & II)
2 semesters of Home Economics (I & II) where students learn how to cook full meals this is basically a class to teach students how to survive in the real world
2 semesters of art - (History and fundamentals of art) OR music class such as choir or band.
2 semesters of computer technology (I & II)

As you have guessed there are NO electives.

9th grade year-
2 semesters of foreign language - spanish speaking students must take French or German for their foreign language.
2 semesters of physical education
2 semesters of English (III & IV)
2 semesters of Geometry (I & II)
2 semesters of American Government (I & II)
2 semesters of American History (I & II)
1 semester of health education
2 semesters of Natural Sciences (I & II)
1 semester of child care (again this is a necessity in todays world)

10th grade-
2 semesters of Physics (I & II)
2 semesters of Trigonometry (I & II)
2 semesters of foreign language (III & IV)
2 semesters of physical education
2 semesters of AP English (if applicable) alt course is remedial English
2 semesters of AP History (if applicable) alt course is study hall

11th grade
2 semesters of anatomy and physiology
2 semesters of biology
2 semesters of AP Algebra
2 semesters of physical education
2 semesters of AP English - alt is remedial English 2
2 semesters of AP Foreign languages
2 semesters of vocational classes**

12th grade
2 semesters of AP Mathematics alt is remedial algebra
2 semesters of AP english alt is remedial english
2 semesters of AP Biology alt is science related elective
2 semesters of AP Foreign Language alt is remediation in Foreign lang I & II)
2 semesters of vocational classes.**
** Available vocational electives-
 EMT-Basic certification
 CNA- certification
 Vocational courses in welding, landscaping, engine repair, computer technologies, buisness economics, culinary, electrician, carpentry, paralegal. These vocational courses will give HS students starting skills in which they will be prepared to enter the workforce upon completion and graduation of highschool. This would drive the national unemployment rate down, and give companies incentives to keep jobs here in America.

And seniors can build on their vocational skills by attending a specialized technical school or by continuing into post secondary education.

and another thing I would do is to find ways to make healthcare affordable for 80% of US citizens, through Medicare and Medicaid reorganization, and requiring buisnesses with more than 25 employees to carry partial healthcare benefits. And companies with 100 employees or more to carry full healthcare benefits. Those who dont qualify for these may qualify for state or federal healthcare that is needs based rather than income based.

And making sure the checks and balances system in US is truly working so that no one specific branch of gov't is more powerful than the others. (Take away a few of the unnecessary Presidential powers and perks can save millions).

And reorganize the Division of Homeland Security so that is actually effective.

-CP


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 9, 2006)

That would be all well and good except for one thing, HS education. How dare you raise the standard of education!!! We would have way to many kids failing out of school!!!   We can't have that. We need to lower the standards so they all can get a diploma with as little effort as possible. :glare:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 9, 2006)

coloradoemt said:
			
		

> That would be all well and good except for one thing, HS education. How dare you raise the standard of education!!! We would have way to many kids failing out of school!!!  We can't have that. We need to lower the standards so they all can get a diploma with as little effort as possible. :glare:


 
Looks like someone has been visiting the SC Dept. of ED website...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 9, 2006)

coloradoemt said:
			
		

> That would be all well and good except for one thing, HS education. How dare you raise the standard of education!!! We would have way to many kids failing out of school!!!  We can't have that. We need to lower the standards so they all can get a diploma with as little effort as possible. :glare:


 
And watch our country deteriorate even further....  h34r:


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 9, 2006)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> And watch our country deteriorate even further....  h34r:


 
Exactly!! Remember your ABC's kiddies!!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 9, 2006)

ABC- Ambulance Be Coming!


----------



## Phridae (Jan 9, 2006)

=D
these replies have to have at least 10 characters now, wtf is that? >=(







I give up on posting this flippin' picture. You can all just click the link.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 9, 2006)

SWVAEMT said:
			
		

> Ah, the Terrormeter. Brought to you by the US Dept of Fearmongering.
> 
> "First they came for the Communists, but I was not a Communist, so I did not speak out. Then they came for the Socialists and the trade unionists, but I was neither, so I did not speak out. Then they came for the Jews, but I was not a Jew, so I did not speak out. And when they came for me, there was no one left to speak out for me." – Martin Niemoeller (1892-1984)
> 
> One Nation, Under Surveilance..............................



Ah, we talk about fearmongering and then this quote gets posted.  How ironical.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 10, 2006)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> Quit giving the rich and famous tax breaks they already have more money than sense anyways, they should pay their fair share.



That's bull.  It's all rhetoric.  Do you realize that as your income increases, so does your percentage that is taxed?  How is that fair?  My vote is for one standard tax rate for everyone - rich or poor.  Just because I make more money because I work harder, longer, do a shiittier job, etc, doesn't mean I should pay more percentage wise.  Hell, I should pay less for actually doing what Americans were meant to do instead of bellyaching and asking for a handout.

Here are the 2005 tax rate schedules from http://www.irs.gov.  The "rich" obviously pay a hell of a lot more... 25% more PLUS a fixed amount (close to $100k at the top) as well compared to the "poor".  And honey, $326k is not rich in many parts of the country, especially when you're paying $94k in taxes, plus another $81.5k(25%) and paying for ridiculously small houses that cost $400k - $700k because the housing market is insane.  I'm tired of having to take care of everyone else.  I work my rear off.  I should be able to see some of the benefit.

Schedule X — Single
If taxable income is  over-- But not over-- The tax is: 
$0 $7,300 10% of the amount over $0 
$7,300 $29,700 $730 plus 15% of the amount over 7,300 
$29,700 $71,950 $4,090.00 plus 25% of the amount over 29,700 
$71,950 $150,150 $14,652.50 plus 28% of the amount over 71,950 
$150,150 $326,450 $36,548.50 plus 33% of the amount over 150,150 
$326,450 no limit $94,727.50 plus 35% of the amount over 326,450 

Schedule Y-1 — Married Filing Jointly or Qualifying Widow(er)
If taxable income is over-- But not over-- The tax is: 
$0 $14,600 10% of the amount over $0 
$14,600 $59,400 $1,460.00 plus 15% of the amount over 14,600 
$59,400 $119,950 $8,180 plus 25% of the amount over 59,400 
$119,950 $182,800 $23,317.50 plus 28% of the amount over 119,950 
$182,800 $326,450 $40,915.50 plus 33% of the amount over 182,800 
$326,450 no limit $88,320.00 plus 35% of the amount over 326,450 

Schedule Y-2 — Married Filing Separately
If taxable income is over-- But not over-- The tax is: 
$0 $7,300 10% of the amount over $0 
$7,300 $29,700 $730 plus 15% of the amount over 7,300 
$29,700 $59,975 $4,090 plus 25% of the amount over 29,700 
$59,975 $91,400 $11,658.75 plus 28% of the amount over 59,975 
$91,400 $163,225 $20,457.75 plus 33% of the amount over 91,400 
$163,225 no limit $44,160.00 plus 35% of the amount over 163,225 

Schedule Z — Head of Household
If taxable income is over-- But not over-- The tax is: 
$0 $10,450 10% of the amount over $0 
$10,450 $39,800 $1,045 plus 15% of the amount over 10,450 
$39,800 $102,800 $5,447.50 plus 25% of the amount over 39,800 
$102,800 $166,450 $21,197.50 plus 28% of the amount over 102,800 
$166,450 $326,450 $39,019.50 plus 33% of the amount over 166,450 
$326,450 no limit $91,819.50 plus 35% of the amount over 326,450


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 10, 2006)

Phridae said:
			
		

> =D
> these replies have to have at least 10 characters now, wtf is that? >=(
> 
> 
> ...




Cute pic.


----------



## Phridae (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, I'm confused now.


----------



## Phridae (Jan 10, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> Cute pic.



Yeah, I found that a while ago.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 10, 2006)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> And watch our country deteriorate even further....  h34r:




Your education theory is a little flawed though.  Most students are not AP caliber.  Those who ARE AP caliber shouldn't waste their time in vocational classes.  I hated shop and home ec and junk like that.  You present a very strict educational track that most students cannot follow, then end it off with teaching them a basic low-paying job?  Why prep them for college then force them to take vocational training?


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 10, 2006)

AP caliaber...HA...60% of the students in schools today dont even speak english! how can we expect them to take an AP class if they wount take the time to learn our language


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 10, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> AP caliaber...HA...60% of the students in schools today dont even speak english! how can we expect them to take an AP class if they wount take the time to learn our language


 

Where did you get the 60%?


----------



## EMT_Chick (Jan 10, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Where did you get the 60%?




From South Carolina.. LMAO!!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 10, 2006)

the reason for giving them vocational skills is if college does not work for them, then they have something to fall back on- and if they want they can build on those vocational skills and earn a degree while they work, or they can choose another path if they decide they dont want to go that route. But if you give a person skills to enter the workforce with, then the unemployment rate drops. they raise their chances of finding employment with a skill and a H.S. Diploma. rather than just a H.S. Diploma. In todays world a H.S. Diploma just doesnt cut it anymore unless you want to spend your life flipping burgers in McDs.

Most places in oder for you to make a decent living you have to have a either a marketable skill or an Associates Degree.

And as for the strict curriculum, those are the bare minimum requirements for completing a secondar school curriculum in many other countries, especially in Europe.

A high school graduate in my opinion should be able to:
speak and write a foreign language fluently
do basic algebra without the use of a calculator (folks many of our parents did before calculators became affordable)
Can tell me who the 22nd president of the United States is
Can explain to me in detail the full process of reproduction without mentioning the words "sex" ":censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:" "horny" "big o", or "****"
Can explain in full detail how our government works
and possess a skill that they can use for the rest of their life. Not everyone wants to go to college, and not everyone can hack college, and there those who may choose to continue in college and build on their skill.

Think about it by the time a european student graduates high school they can speak 3 languages and can explain how their governments function and how their economies function in great detail. Their high school education is compared to that of our 2 year college degree here. And when a European exchange student comes here to study for a year, they often do not receive educational credits for it because our system is badly lacking.

Folks, this would actually HELP our country, not hinder it. If we raised the bar, we would be doing our children and grandchildren a huge favor.

-CP


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 10, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> That's bull. It's all rhetoric. Do you realize that as your income increases, so does your percentage that is taxed? How is that fair? My vote is for one standard tax rate for everyone - rich or poor. Just because I make more money because I work harder, longer, do a shiittier job, etc, doesn't mean I should pay more percentage wise. Hell, I should pay less for actually doing what Americans were meant to do instead of bellyaching and asking for a handout." end quote
> 
> Exactly!!! Well said. This type of taxing truely is rediculous as well as lop-sided. Thanks for the tax chart. :wacko:


----------



## Jon (Jan 12, 2006)

coloradoemt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tax chart. :wacko:


Yeah.... that is what happens when folks work EMS for "fun" and have other jobs that pay the bills...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 13, 2006)

WAIT! :censored: 

This was a joke about the Homeland Security things...

Who the :censored::censored::censored::censored: started a fight about education? Hijackers...


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 13, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Yeah.... that is what happens when folks work EMS for "fun" and have other jobs that pay the bills...



Hahaha - It's not my fault you want to be a professional whacker instead of a CPA...


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 13, 2006)

I had to become a professional geek to support my EMS habit.


----------

